# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatieprobleem,graag advies!

## Jojo76

Hallo dames.

Ik zit met een probleem.

Vorig jaar rond deze tijd (of ietsje eerder, weet het niet precies meer) ben ik overgestapt van Microgynon 30 naar de 20 omdat ik van de 30 teveel klachten kreeg. Veel hoofdpijn, rug- en buikpijn. Mijn menstruatie kwam toen steeds netjes op tijd maar sinds de overgang naar de 20 kreeg ik het niet meer. Ik ben in juli 2009 bij een gynaecoloog geweest en daar hebben ze een echo gedaan en daar werd gezegd dat het door de pil kwam en het kon geen kwaad. De 20 was te licht voor mij. Uiteraard heeft mij dit gerust gesteld maar ben toen toch wel weer overgestapt naar de 30. Nu heb ik die inmiddels 8 maanden geslikt, netjes op tijd, geen 1 pil vergeten maar deze maand ben ik wèèr niet ongesteld geworden. In februari en maart had ik alleen wat slijm met iets bloed en was dat na een dag alweer over. Gisteren heb ik contact opgenomen met mijn huisarts hierover en die adviseert mij nu 3-4 maanden te stoppen met de pil omdat er een bepaald weefsel niet meer aanwezig zou zijn in mijn vagina en ik dat dan de kans geef om weer aan te maken. Ik vind dit echter een vreemd verhaal maar ik wilde sowieso zelf al gaan stoppen om te kijken of ik weer ongesteld word over een maandje. Weet iemand hier misschien wat het kan zijn? Ik ben 33 en er is eigenlijk nog een kinderwens maar op het moment kan dat nog niet want we wonen te klein.  :Frown:

----------

